# do you wear a mouth guard all day to not grind your teeth?



## xxmdogxx (Jun 26, 2012)

if you dont than you aint got this shit bad at all and man up i wear a mouth guard all the fucking time im tired of you people that think this is serious and things are fucked up but have no idea what I go through, there is no nuances its just some people have it way worse than others... lets hear some proof okay well ive been getting better for 2 years so literally i have been seenng results for two fucking years where most of you sufferers have been experiencing this for maybe one year total, you guys have no idea, you know what ive been through about as much as your best friend has known you've been through so my anger is justified. Most of you are first tier victums we did not all get this the same way so stop pretending this we are all created equal when it comes to DP most of you couldn't run 20 miles if you had to i used to do that shit for fun and you wanna tell me your dp is draining you, you dont take the same way that people think about your DP and apply that to me. Its not nuance. it isn't that fucking simple. i wish it was


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## SongBillong (Sep 20, 2011)

I have no time for posts like these. I do completely agree that there are some people that come on here after one tiny experience of DP/DR and start saying stuff like "my life is over" etc. etc. (I'm not one of those - I've had it constantly for almost three years) but there are others that have had it a lot worse and for far longer than a lot of us have. Everyone's experiences are different with this disorder so don't assume that your symptoms are the primary ones that everyone who has DP/DR 'should' have. This post is pretty attention-seeking and completely needless. You're not helping anyone, including yourself.


----------



## Shapiro (Nov 7, 2011)

Everyone's suffering is relevant to their own. It's not for anyone to say who is "worse". We all got here a bit differently, yet we can all relate on some level. Sorry about the mouth guard thing. I have to wear one well I sleep because of teeth grinding. With mindful self-awareness I learned to stop during the day, but my teeth and jaw have taken a real beating. It's cool if you need to vent, but saying you're the only one suffering is very insulting to the entire community. I've been at this 10 years now and have fought tooth and nail to get where I am. You're obviously suffering quite a bit and I'm sorry to hear that, but this isn't helpful to anyone.


----------



## gonegone (Jun 20, 2012)

I can appreciate how your feeling but its relative to each individual. I am in my 19th year of dp/dr yet it is the early years that are the hardest for any sufferer. I could easily push aside your two years but i know how difficult it is. even if you have it for just one month it can be hell. There isnt a time limit on this thing where we are entitled to complain about it more. By the way, i have temporomandibular joint and have to wear a mouth guard during sleep cause im grinding my teeth so bad.


----------



## xxmdogxx (Jun 26, 2012)

SongBillong said:


> I have no time for posts like these. I do completely agree that there are some people that come on here after one tiny experience of DP/DR and start saying stuff like "my life is over" etc. etc. (I'm not one of those - I've had it constantly for almost three years) but there are others that have had it a lot worse and for far longer than a lot of us have. Everyone's experiences are different with this disorder so don't assume that your symptoms are the primary ones that everyone who has DP/DR 'should' have. This post is pretty attention-seeking and completely needless. You're not helping anyone, including yourself.


trust me you would say the same thing if you were going through what i had at what point is attention seeking completely appropriate and look ive had this for 4 years, i run 8 miles for fun i aint no pussy its condescending for people to tell me i dont know shit ive heard the nuances argument 1000 times you need to realize DP is not a one suits all argument some people have it worse than others and some never come back


----------



## xxmdogxx (Jun 26, 2012)

SongBillong said:


> I have no time for posts like these. I do completely agree that there are some people that come on here after one tiny experience of DP/DR and start saying stuff like "my life is over" etc. etc. (I'm not one of those - I've had it constantly for almost three years) but there are others that have had it a lot worse and for far longer than a lot of us have. Everyone's experiences are different with this disorder so don't assume that your symptoms are the primary ones that everyone who has DP/DR 'should' have. This post is pretty attention-seeking and completely needless. You're not helping anyone, including yourself.


yea your a douche what ive been through would make you plead... nothing you can say would change that


----------



## xxmdogxx (Jun 26, 2012)

Shapiro said:


> Everyone's suffering is relevant to their own. It's not for anyone to say who is "worse". We all got here a bit differently, yet we can all relate on some level. Sorry about the mouth guard thing. I have to wear one well I sleep because of teeth grinding. With mindful self-awareness I learned to stop during the day, but my teeth and jaw have taken a real beating. It's cool if you need to vent, but saying you're the only one suffering is very insulting to the entire community. I've been at this 10 years now and have fought tooth and nail to get where I am. You're obviously suffering quite a bit and I'm sorry to hear that, but this isn't helpful to anyone.


yes id never say you dont suffer but there are physical symptoms to certain people who are suffering the most and those are people who have ground there teeth away its common sense... no one ive seen on this site have lost their har going through this its a lost cause you guys really dont get that there are level one and then there is level five... because this is an emotional game and you dont want to believe that yes it can get much worse than you could ever imagine


----------



## xxmdogxx (Jun 26, 2012)

harvestbreed said:


> I can appreciate how your feeling but its relative to each individual. I am in my 19th year of dp/dr yet it is the early years that are the hardest for any sufferer. I could easily push aside your two years but i know how difficult it is. even if you have it for just one month it can be hell. There isnt a time limit on this thing where we are entitled to complain about it more. By the way, i have temporomandibular joint and have to wear a mouth guard during sleep cause im grinding my teeth so bad.


ill used this analogy again have you ever run 8 10 miles or ever a marathon? well if you havnt go do that and than tell me the pain you feel well... if we are all the same then i dont feel that much pain when i run but yet my DP is something i could not compare to running you all want to continually explain that all DP is the same, it is not just like all cancer is not the same i dont know why this community expects it all the be the same degree it is insane.


----------



## xxmdogxx (Jun 26, 2012)

DPD2 said:


> sorry to hear you're going through a rough time xxmdogxx.


hey thanks man


----------



## Fernoso716 (Oct 13, 2012)

Lol the people who had this for 20 plus years might b thinking the same about u


----------

